# Zweite Kamera in einem SimpleUniverse



## Illuvatar (2. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ist das möglich, mit einem SimpleUniverse in einem zweiten Canvas3D das Geschehen aus einer anderen Ansicht zu betrachten, d.h. eine zweite Kamera bzw. ViewingPlatform hinzuzufügen? (Wenn ja, wie?)

-Danke  -


----------



## Oxygenic (3. Mai 2004)

Mit einem SimpleUniverse ist das nicht möglich. Dafür kannst du dir nur dein eigenes Universe stricken - oder aber eine vorgefertigte Klasse verwenden (die Java XTools beinhalten eine, ich kann dir den Link ja mal posten wenn der Server wieder da ist).

cu 

Oxy 

http://forum.javacore.de - das Java-Forum! 
http://www.3dchat.org - Welcome To The unreal World!


----------



## Illuvatar (4. Mai 2004)

Hab ich schon befürchtet.
Wäre nett, wenn du den Link dann posten würdest.

Danke


----------



## Oxygenic (4. Mai 2004)

Kaum das die Serverhardware repariert ist, ist die Webseite auch wieder da: http://www.3dchat.org/doc/com/vwp/j3d/utils/universe/MultiUniverse.html

cu 

Oxy 

http://forum.javacore.de - das Java-Forum! 
http://www.3dchat.org - Welcome To The Unreal World!


----------



## Illuvatar (4. Mai 2004)

Danke, das ist genau, was ich gesucht habe


----------



## Illuvatar (8. Mai 2004)

Also, es klappt eigentlich super, aber der BackgroundSound wird dummerweise in beiden Frames abgespielt, und zwar nicht ganz synchron, was sich zwar lustig anhört, aber nach einiger Zeit dann doch nervt...  

Weißt du Abhilfe??? :?:


----------



## Illuvatar (8. Mai 2004)

Tja, jetzt gibts das Problem plötzlich nicht mehr... ???:L  :toll:


----------

